# help and advice anyone how to help my chi put on weight? x



## chi~mommy (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi everyone

This is my first proper post after introducing myself in the newbie section!

So i adopted a little girl chi last Fri! She's an adorable little girl but her weight really concerns me?
She was from a couple who breed and show chihuahuas but she was the "runt" of the litter, she was too small to be bred from or to be shown so they didn't want her. She is 13mths old and weighs 3.4lbs

They gave me some food with her not sure what it was they told me the name but i'd never heard of it, really cheap very dry stuff which is probably why she is so thin.

I feed my male chihuahua on royal canin who is a very healthy happy playful chi who weighs 6.5lbs
I have put her on the same food gradually as him and she loves it. I am hoping this will put her some weight on but is there anything else i could give her (as well as her food) that would fatten her up a bit?

You can see her little bones sticking out and feel them when you pick her up, she is so tiny and frail compared to my other chi and I would like to get her up to a healthy weight, she also sleeps a lot and doesn't ever seem to have much energy, she doesn't play a lot like my other chi either.

Any tips, help, info would be very much appreciated chi lovers

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Royal canin is not a good food. When looking for a food that will help with keeping a healthy weight and an otherwise healthy dog you want something with more meat, fewer fillers.

I personally feed Taste of the Wild. There is an excellent freeze dried food called Ziwipeak that is popular here too, and of course a true raw diet is always best.

But I would at least go for a better kibble. It will help and also help with the tear stains, healthier skin, more muscle, etc.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Your babies are precious!

I agree with Moonfall. I'd get them both on a better quality food. Body shape can tell a lot. All of mine are 2 years old and I have one smaller than your girl. She looks fragile but she is a wild child. The next one up in size, by just a few ounces, looks and feels MUCH sturdier but she is much more cautious. So, you are right by taking her frame into account versus her weight. 

You will want your little one healthy for her size/frame. I'd agree again about getting her healthy on a high quality food. She does not need filler. 

Here is a link to an unbiased dog food site where you can find 4-5 star foods:
Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## chi~mommy (Feb 4, 2013)

Moonfall why is royal canin not a good food? I was always told is was the best thing to feed them on by the vets they seem to swear by this food, why would they recommend it and sell it, if it's not good? It's quite worrying!
My male chi has been on this since a pup and is a very healthy dog, however the breeders we got Fifi from said they wouldn't use it anymore as it tends to make dogs fat?? Is this true also?

Moonfall where can you buy those foods you mention? I want my babies on a healthy diet but it also needs to be affordable and easily accessible.

What i was asking in the post really, was more about what ELSE could i feed her as treats, snacks etc as well as the food which could help but her weight on a bit quicker and build her up? i.e maybe chicken or scrambled eggs, something that wouldn't upset her tummy?
Thanks for your replys x


----------



## chi~mommy (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the link jesuschick

There re so many foods out there it's quite confusing and there aren't many places near me that sell good quality foods it's hard to know where to go!  xx


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vets recommend Royal Canin because they get paid to. Royal Canin gives vets money to recommend their food. Same with Science Diet. 

Where are you located? I'd recommend Fromm, Acana, or Ziwipeak. I think in the UK you have to buy them online, in the USA many specialty pet stores have these brands. If you're in the UK I think Eden is well recommended on this site as well and it more easily accessible. Better nutrition will help your baby maintain a healthier weight. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## chi~mommy (Feb 4, 2013)

pupluv168 yes i am in the U.K. Vets and pet shops near me sell royal canin, burns, james wellbeloved etc.
I have never heard of Eden before is this a dry food too?
x


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's a new dry food. It seems nearly the same quality as Fromm or Acana which are highly recommended on this side of the pond, and easier to get for you guys because it is made in the UK. Rachel (rach_hudson) fed it to her Honey and liked it, maybe PM her about it. There are several other members that feed it as well. 

James Wellbeloved is supposedly okay, if you get the grain free. But Eden is better according to the British members of this site. 

Sorry, I don't know much about what is available over there. I'd recommend private messaging Rachel or another UK member for help since they will know better what is available. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## chi~mommy (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok thank you for your help

I've googled eden, there is only 1 place even close to me that sells it but its about an hours drive away

I will have to see if there's an official website that i could order it from maybe

Also looking into the food that moonfall feeds her chi's on to see if anywhere near me sells that either

Hopefully i will find something that will be better for them and i can easily buy!

Do you recommend i give her anything else to help put her some weight on as well as dry food? i.e chicken or eggs or anything like that? or just stick to her own food?
Thanks x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

chi~mommy said:


> Moonfall why is royal canin not a good food? I was always told is was the best thing to feed them on by the vets they seem to swear by this food, why would they recommend it and sell it, if it's not good? It's quite worrying!
> My male chi has been on this since a pup and is a very healthy dog, however the breeders we got Fifi from said they wouldn't use it anymore as it tends to make dogs fat?? Is this true also?
> 
> Moonfall where can you buy those foods you mention? I want my babies on a healthy diet but it also needs to be affordable and easily accessible.
> ...


Honestly Vets do not know anything about foods. One there is way too many foods on the market for them to try to keep up with and secondly some vets are paid by food companies to promote their food. Example Science Diet. 

Read this on Royal Canin (it explains everything) 3 out of 5 stars
Royal Canin Mini Adult Dog Food | Review and Rating

and compare it to what some of us feed our kids

Ziwi Peak 5 out 5 stars
ZiwiPeak Dehydrated Raw Dog Food | Review and Rating

Stella & Chewy 4.5 out 5 stars
Stella and Chewy's Freeze-Dried Raw Dog Food | Review and Rating

Acana 5 out of 5 stars
Acana Regionals Grain-Free Dog Food | Review and Rating

Fromm 5 out of 5 stars
Fromm Four Star Nutritionals Grain-Free Dog Food | Review and Rating

Also to put on weight look at higher fat proteins like Venison, Duck, Rabbit, Pork, Beef. Lower fat content would be like chicken turkey bison


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Most of the decent foods are going to need to be purchased online where you live. Check Amazon, usually it has the best prices. Several people on here order from there. Also, if you are going to pay for shipping, I would look for Fromm or Acana before Taste of the Wild. ToTW isn't bad, but the others are better. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## chi~mommy (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for your help

I will look into which i can get hold of and decide which one to order.

Do you suggest i get trial bags first to see if they like it?

Or just order a full size and gradually introduce them to it?

Thanks again x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

chi~mommy said:


> Thanks for your help
> 
> I will look into which i can get hold of and decide which one to order.
> 
> ...


Depends are they picky eaters or will eat anything?


----------



## chi~mommy (Feb 4, 2013)

My male chi is quite picky if i'm honest and isn't really a fan of dry food at all, he prefers wet but as i've only had the little girl 6 days i'm unsure, she eats the royal canin ok but not tried her on anything else yet.
I've managed to find a uk site that stocks acana and offers delivery!
Now its trying to decide which one out of the range to choose as they have so many different options!! Is there a specific one that may be better suited to chhuahua's? x


----------



## chi~mommy (Feb 4, 2013)

just noticed they do a small breed, don't do trial sizes though so i may just have to take the plunge and order it! I am sure they will eat it when they are hungry 
And my mind will be at rest knowing they are eating much healthier!

Thanks everyone for help and advice i am now on the way to building my little one up to a nice healthy size


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It does feel good to know that you are offering excellent nutrition for your babies. It will also pay off in the long run as they age.

You will want to get your boy on a great food as well. You will want him nice and trim. Be certain that he has a visible waist and that you can feel his ribs.

Likewise, watch that your girl is a trim, healthy weight for her frame. 

We see SO many overweight, "sausage" Chis that we mistake that they are to look like that.


----------



## chi~mommy (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes jesuschick, Alfie will be going on the same food as Fifi. I am looking into weaning them off royal canin and onto acana now.
In my opinion Alfie is the perfect weight, he looks lean and muscular and slightly stocky but can still see his natural shape. I'm just worried that he will gain more weight if i don't put him on a healthier diet.
Fifi is definitely under weight, you can visibly see it so hopefully after a couple of mths on the new diet they will both be a happy medium healthy weight.
The new food comes in bigger bags but works out cheaper than royal canin for the kg, so it's definitely a winner so far, lets hope they like it


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

chi~mommy said:


> Moonfall why is royal canin not a good food? I was always told is was the best thing to feed them on by the vets they seem to swear by this food, why would they recommend it and sell it, if it's not good? It's quite worrying!
> My male chi has been on this since a pup and is a very healthy dog, however the breeders we got Fifi from said they wouldn't use it anymore as it tends to make dogs fat?? Is this true also?
> 
> Moonfall where can you buy those foods you mention? I want my babies on a healthy diet but it also needs to be affordable and easily accessible.
> ...


I'm sure someone's already answered this, but they recommend it because they not only sell it, but get paid by that brand to recommend it. 

When dogs eat food with fillers, the fillers just get pooped right out. Corn especially, they can't digest it at all. We use Wellness Puppy Food as our kibble, but we're working on getting them both onto a completely raw diet.

Walmart does actually sometimes carry some decent food, you just need to look at the ingridents. We get our cat food from there, but we get our dog food from PetCo since it's right down the street and reasonably priced 

For snacks and training treats (the only time we treat them), we give boiled chicken or pork chop, and these two are getting very fond of zucchini, squash, and cheese cubes.

Your puppies are SO pretty! I want a light colored one so bad!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

If you look at Acana, look for the regionals like (Pacifica, ranchlands, grasslands, and wild prairie). These are the best because they are grain free, although all of Acanas foods are highly rated. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I weigh my chi's every 6-8 weeks. That way I can catch weight gain or loss at an early stage.Unfortunately, I don't have to worry about weight loss!!! A excellent grain free kibble, might be great for the dogs, but be careful, cause there are not any 'fillers' in these kibbles. See the calorie count on the package, or call the company. Might try a smidge less than you were feeding.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Rolo has royal canin, the breeder recommended it and he came with a bag! He also has wet food. Don't know if I'm doing the right thing but he eats it all. I ordered the sample bag of Eden and he won't flipping touch it!
I wonder if its because it contains fish, he doesn't seem to like that

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kuhcyra (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a 11lb PinChi make and 4lb chi female and she sounds like your little one, she fluctuates in weight between 4.2- 4.6 usually but she is in an average weight for her size, she even has meet on bones after feeding her Acana, were from Canada and its made locally in Alberta, get source and protein and such!! We use to be on Royal Cain as well and she didn't like it much, but she eats up Acana no problem!!! I also give them a verity of fruits and vegetables but u have a be careful some things are bad for dogs! Mine particularly like Dry cottage Cheese and even dairy can be hard on dogs system so start slowly, the best is unpaterized milk if u live farm!! They also enjoy pees, carrots, apples, pumpkin and all sorts.. Celery but careful does the same thing to them then it does us when we eat to much.. Cheerios I find is a good Munchies treat for them too!! Mine have me almost whipped in feeding them these things everyday, which is bad nor good in anyones mind I'm sure, to the owner I say!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

I would recommend this if you would consider feeding raw http://www.naturalinstinct.com/

Just about everyone who uses it swears by it. It is cheap, complete, raw, good for fussy eaters and will help bulk up an underweight dog.

It is relatively cheap, it would cost you about 30-35p per day for an average sized chihuahua.

It is a raw food which comes frozen, and you have to buy it in 5kg+ loads online but even then it's not costing you a fortune at £15 per 5kilos.

They do say that as it is completely wet it doesn't clean their teeth as kibble would but you could feed them raw chicken wings (tesco value do a kilo for £2) a few times a week which would help their teeth as well as helping to put weight on.

Hope that's helped, there is forum for raw feeding on here if you are considering feeding raw x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Actually it is a myth that kibble cleans a dogs teeth. They don't really chew it, and the carbs found in most kibble actually encourages plaque and tartar to form, so dental care is essential for kibble fed dogs.
Natural Instinct is an excellent food (5 star rated) and helped my skinny boy to put weight on. If you want to try the raw route, I also found tripe and heart helped with weight gain. I have two underweight girls who are raw fed (I have had them for 4 weeks now) and they had tripe for breakfast and are having lambs heart for lunch. They will have a chicken wing section for tea, and some more tripe for supper.
Whatever you choose to feed, the secret is small, frequent meals. Feed her 3 or 4 times a day until her weight stabilises.
Royal Canin is extremely overpriced IMO, you can get far better kibbles for the same price or less. Acana is a great choice, I hope your two like it.


----------



## chi~mommy (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you dearly everyone for all your help and advice!

After studying foods and knowing what my chi's will/won't eat, I've decided to try them on acana food.

It really does have a great rating 5 out of 5 and i have managed to find a U.K website that stocks it and ships it out! If you order a medium to large bag it is also free delivery!
The price of it actually works out cheaper than royal canin does and i really do think they will prefer it with it being grain free.

I can't wait to try them both on it and hope they love it!

My mind will be at rest knowing they are on a healthy diet and hopefully my little girl will naturally gain weight and be the size she should be!

I will let you all know how i get on with it


----------



## chi~mommy (Feb 4, 2013)

minnieuk....how long would one of those packs last? Do you just feed it the same as other foods? I always thought when people said raw that they prepared it themselves which is why i decided on ready made kibble. Looks interesting, i think my chi's (especially my boy) would love that! Hmmm, now decisions decisions!! x


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

chi~mommy said:


> minnieuk....how long would one of those packs last? Do you just feed it the same as other foods? I always thought when people said raw that they prepared it themselves which is why i decided on ready made kibble. Looks interesting, i think my chi's (especially my boy) would love that! Hmmm, now decisions decisions!! x


Prey model raw is prepared by people. You can purchase pre made raw products such as the one above or dehydrated raw like Ziwipeak. They are usually more expensive but you don't have to worry about the raw or making sure the proportions are correct. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## chi~mommy (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks, it's def given me more to think about although i do think i will try the acana first and see how they get on with that 

P.s nothing to do with this post, but, can anyone help/explain how to add a picture next to me name? And how do you attach a photo to the bottom of your posts?!!
Sorry if it's a dumb question i just can't find any settings or options anywhere to set an avatar!
Thanks x


----------

